# Bobcat pic from Sat's run



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2007)

I set this cam to keep up with the 7 toms I saw in it 2 weeks ago.No toms but several daytime shots of this rascal.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 5, 2007)

great pic, they must be breeding now for it to be out like that in the daylight


----------



## kevincox (Feb 5, 2007)

GREAT picture


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 6, 2007)

Great capture. I don't have many pictures of the in daylight.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice pic killdee, 7 toms. RC RC RC RC RC


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Man, that's a pretty kitty. And a nice food plot too. Looks like he has that camera pegged !


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 6, 2007)

GREAT PIC!!!!


----------



## bclark71 (Feb 6, 2007)

if you need somone to shoot it let me know


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2007)

Neat one!!!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2007)

Got a great capture.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice picture!!!

Out of probably thousands of TC pictures, I have yet to get a bobcat on one!!!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 6, 2007)

Delton said:


> Nice picture!!!
> 
> Out of probably thousands of TC pictures, I have yet to get a bobcat on one!!!



If you have turkeys thats a good thing.I had 7 shots of this one in 2 weeks,but my toms are missing. 

Nice pic killdee, 7 toms. RC RC RC RC RC

Rc asked where on the property they were so he wouldnt have to look for them when he snuck down there during the week.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 7, 2007)

Killdee said:


> If you have turkeys thats a good thing.I had 7 shots of this one in 2 weeks,but my toms are missing.
> 
> Nice pic killdee, 7 toms. RC RC RC RC RC
> 
> Rc asked where on the property they were so he wouldnt have to look for them when he snuck down there during the week.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 7, 2007)

One of the better trail cam pics I've seen. Cool!


----------



## leo (Feb 7, 2007)

*Fine shot Killdee*

I never had one pose for the shot, all of mine were just passing by


----------



## Killdee (Feb 7, 2007)

leo said:


> I never had one pose for the shot, all of mine were just passing by



I normally hang my cameras high ,out of eye level or much higher.I hung this one about 2' to hopfully get some good tom pics.He has this one spotted for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice one Killdee!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 10, 2007)

Redneckerson said:


> Looks like Deuce's stand over at Dr Glenn's in the background.



Nope!! You gona have to look when you sneak in through the week. Sneaky #@&%#!*


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 10, 2007)

That is an awesome pic


----------



## turk2di (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2007)

Tony, you told me to be careful what I wished for...

I pulled my card today.. Full of turkey's and this guy..  I'm excited as it's my first bobcat picture, but not happy that he's hanging around my turkeys.

I'm going after him tomorrow with the .22mag and gonna keep after him until I get him.

Looks to be a healthy one.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 11, 2007)

He looks healthy enought,good hunting.


----------

